

The Effects of SXSW on Austin Bar Tabs - thingsilearned
http://chartio.com/blog/2014/03/sxsw-data

======
patja
Vexing that all of the links to Enigma.io in the blog post are malformed. I
manually navigated to enigma.io because who can resist that name, and was
intrigued by what they do. I thought it might fit in with a technology class I
teach. Disappointing to see in their terms you must be 18 to use it. What is
up with the requirement you be 18? COPPA stops at 13, right?

It is frustrating to find overly eager attorneys eliminating the use of
interesting products by students. Even Mozilla's Webmaker program requires you
to be 18 for goodness sake!

------
jdrobins2000
Wouldn't it be more correct to say 66% growth? In other words, if sales were
flat, I would think saying 0% growth makes more sense than 100% growth.

------
johnturp
I'd like to see how geographically grouped the results would be. Glancing at
the data, I see lots of growth immediately around the convention center but it
drops off as you get further out of walking distance. Rainey street and
(dirty) west 6th win big. I wonder how much it drops when you go further than
a 10 minute walk

------
thingsilearned
direct link to the dashboard: [https://chartio.com/project/16192/dash/sxsw-
alcohol-consumpt...](https://chartio.com/project/16192/dash/sxsw-alcohol-
consumption-and-restaurant-inspection-scores%2C21664/public/)

------
jbigelow76
A big influx of people results in more sales, no surprise there. I'd be more
interested to see how the average tip amount changes and if it's for better or
worse.

~~~
thingsilearned
That would be interesting. Unfortunately that's not available in the tax
dataset we have. If it were I'd also question the accuracy of it as well as
restaurants have a reputation for being less than precise with their earning
filings.

------
pkinsky
>Tens of thousands of people are about to _transcend_ on Austin today

I think you mean descend :)

~~~
melsmo
you are absolutely right. ha. i'll have to make that edit. wouldn't it be cool
if we could transcend though?

~~~
pasbesoin
Never been, but as I understand it from others' comments, that feature was
removed several releases (years) back.

\----

P.S. Had a friend who moved to Austin... jeez, quite a few years back, now,
for the sake of her budding music career. I gather now that she was, or has
certainly since not been, alone in this.

